

Continuous Delivery - rdegges
http://www.rdegges.com/cd/

======
mh-
Nice post, Randall.

But I had trouble buying the premise of:

    
    
        30 minutes later I had configured my CD software, Jenkins [..]
    

_Nothing_ in Jenkins can be configured in just a half hour. ;)

~~~
rdegges
Thanks! I wrote this post a long time ago, but this is how I've always done
it: [http://www.rdegges.com/simple-continuous-integration-
deploym...](http://www.rdegges.com/simple-continuous-integration-deployment-
with-jenkins/)

Usually takes me 20 minutes ish.

------
tosh
Brilliant write-up on the benefits of continuous delivery.

Especially the part on delivering value as fast as possible (& drastically
changing Cost of Delay) is a very powerful concept that generates enormous
economic value (something that engineers often don't immediately think about
in comparison to productivity).

------
sekm
The new bamboo 5 beta takes steps towards managing and monitoring deployments.
I just thought I'd give it a mention.

More info from: <http://blogs.atlassian.com/2013/05/bamboo-beta-program/>

------
brett-cawley
Good post! Though from experience it's never worked as smoothly as described
when in a team setting. "Oh, you forgot to check features 1-40 in all major
browsers?" Rollback button : engage

~~~
rdegges
I use rollback liberally in team settings -- I also do a lot of my work on
Heroku, so if anything breaks we do a `heroku rollback` immediately.

Usually though -- we're very careful about deploying stuff live. We autodeploy
our develop branch to a testing Heroku project, and if that's good, we merge
to master.

------
scottharveyco
So if I'm working on a feature branch I'm assuming that the build and deploy
would only happen after I merge into master and push.

Is that how continuous deployment is usually set up?

~~~
rdegges
Depends on what you need. I tend to have CD setup for both my develop and
master branches, and everything else gets worked on / tested locally only
(until those changes are merged).

